# Forellen aus Dänemark



## Trader1667 (11. April 2007)

Kennt sich jemand mit den Stückpreisen für Forellen aus Dänemark aus? Viele Angelteichbesitzer und Angelvereine beziehen ja größtenteils Forellen aus Dänemark und lassen unserer Einheimischen Fischzüchter außen vor. 

Aus welchem Grund? Gibt es wirklich so große Preisunterschiede? Was kosten die Forellen aus Dänemark? Bin für jede Antwort dankbar


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*



Trader1667 schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit den Stückpreisen für Forellen aus Dänemark aus? Viele Angelteichbesitzer und Angelvereine beziehen ja größtenteils Forellen aus Dänemark und lassen unserer Einheimischen Fischzüchter außen vor.
> 
> Aus welchem Grund? Gibt es wirklich so große Preisunterschiede? Was kosten die Forellen aus Dänemark? Bin für jede Antwort dankbar



Da wir dUwe dir am besten was sagen zu können.
die Dänen sind Vorbilder in Sachen Salmonidenzucht.
Schau dir die Put & Take Läden mal an.
Die verteilen Sterne dafür.
Und das zu recht.


----------



## Trader1667 (11. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Das wird sicherlich nicht der einzige Grund sein....Weißt Du wie sie im EK liegen?


----------



## Farina (11. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Hallo,

die meisten Vereine bestellen in Dänemark wegen der schönen runden Flossen.|wavey: 

Preise ab 2 to, ca. 3,50 €/kg frei Angelwasser Mitteldeutschland.

Gruß Farina


----------



## bmt_hethske (11. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Kennt jemand nen Forellenzüchter nahe der deutschen Grenze?


----------



## Leif (11. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*



bmt_hethske schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen Forellenzüchter nahe der deutschen Grenze?



Schau mal hier!

Genau hier! Super seite, schaut mal die Videos an!


----------



## bmt_hethske (11. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Ich suche nen Forellenzüchter der direkt an der Grenze liegt. Kolding liegt immerhin ne Stunde Fahrt von der Grenze, also 2 Stunden von meinem Teich. Naja, werde es mal bei freja-forellen versuchen und sonst muss ich wohl wieder bei Reese meine Fische kaufen.


----------



## bmt_hethske (12. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Also die Jungs von Freja Forellen liefern erst ab 350 kg.
Also will noch jemand aus der Nähe zufällig 200 kg Forellen haben?


----------



## homer78 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Moin nimm die Forellenzucht in Rens liegt direkt hinter der Genze war gerade letzte Woche da zum Forellis holen. Aber Achtung Dienstag ist Ruhetag Tel. 004574648454. Ich denke da ist dir mit geholfen.#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (12. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Bekomme ich denn da auch kleine Mengen z.B, 100 stck 18-20cm, 100 stck Bachforellen 15-18cm usw.? Und wie liegen die Preise dort im Vergleich zu deutschen Fischzüchtern, zB. Reese?


----------



## xxtrem01 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Hallo Jungs,

habe meinen See bei Rendsburg (Schleswig-Holstein). Bekomme morgen 60 kg Regenbogenforellen/Lachsforellen.
Bezahle für die Reenbogenforelle weißfleischig 3,65 Euro pro kg
und für die Lachsforellen (also rotfleischig ) 4 Euro pro kg. Auf beides kommt noch 7 % MwSt.
Bekomme Sie von einem Forellenzüchter aus Flintbeck bie Kiel!
Er fährt selber jede Woche hoch nach DK und holt Forellen!
Habe nur beste Erfahrungen mit ihm gemacht! Noch keine einzige Forelle ist mir in den 2 Jahren eingegangen. Habe
3 mal bestellt je 60kg.

MfG Stefan


----------



## bmt_hethske (12. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

@xxtrem01: Wie groß sind die Forellen? Der Preis ist Netto oder brutto? Wo genau bei Rendsburg ist denn dein Teich? Wäre es sonst nicht möglich, dass man bei dir oder deinem Forellenzüchter Besatzfische kaufen kann? Problem wäre nur wie ich die Fische von Rendsburg nach Eckernförde bekomme.... da liegt nämlich mein Teich in der Nähe...


----------



## xxtrem01 (12. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Moin bmt hethske !!!

Die Regenbogenforellen sind ca 500g schwer und die Lachsforellen 800-1000kg schwer!!! Gibt aber auch andere Größen. Der See liegt bei Klein Vollstedt. 
Wo liegt dein See denn genau in Eckernförde. Wurde dort nämlich geboren. Wäre mal ganz intressant. 
Freunde von mir haben auch einene See bei Eckenförde und bekommen auch 60kg Forellen von ihm. Transport ist kein Problem. Weiß das der Züchter einige Male im Monat nach Ecktown fährt.

MfG Stefan


----------



## bmt_hethske (13. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Naja, mein See ist mehr ein kleiner Teich, den ich zur Forellenmast nutzen möchte. 500g ist fast schon zu groß, ideal wären 250g schwere Fische. Will hier lieber nicht verraten, wo mein Teich liegt, aber in der Nähe von Eckernförde, Richtung Loose. Weisst du von welchem Züchter in Dänemark der die Fische bezieht. Du redest aber nicht von dem Forellensee Kleinvollstedt? Also viel mehr als 50 kg würde ich nicht benötigen, aber ich bräuchte kleinere Größen, am liebsten 100-250 g/stck. Sonst muss ich nochmal mit dem Pächter vom Forellensee Alt Duvenstedt sprechen, der bekommt ja auch regelmäßig Fische....


----------



## xxtrem01 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Keine Ahnung wo er die Forellen in DK bezieht. Bin mir aber sicher, d. er auch kleinere Größen hat oder aus DK holen kann.
Meine Teiche liegen dort in der Nähe. Um Klein Vollstedt entstanden viele Baggerseen wegen dem Bau der A7. 
Betreibst du nur Forellenmast oder hast du noch andere Arten drinne? Man könnte ja sonst mal untereinander handeln!!!
Wohne eigentlich in Barkelsby. Das Dorf müsste dir ja eigentlich was sagen. liegt ja genau vor Loose.

MfG Stefan


----------



## homer78 (13. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Moin, kleine forellen aus Rens sind zumeist kein Problem. Ruf aber vorher einfach mal zur Sicherheit dort an falls du sie abholen möchtest.


----------



## bmt_hethske (13. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

@xxtrem01: Ich kann dir Karpfen und Karauschen anbieten, jedoch nur kleine Mengen. Karauschen sind so um die 150-250g und die Karpfen sollten zwischen 1 und 3 kg sein. 
Barkelsby kenn ich. Sag mal, hast du nen Fischtransportanhänger oder sowas? Wohne momentan in Kosel, liegt ja nicht weit weg, sind dann ja quasi Nachbarn. 
Ich bräuchte Ende nächster Woche, am liebsten Donnerstag oder Freitag morgen Forellen. Wollte sonst zu Reese, kann sonst evtl auch von dort was mitnehmen. Wann kriegst du das nächste Mal Forellen? Ist deins ein privater Angelteich oder wie nutzt du den Teich? 

Werde sonst auch mal bei Rens anrufen. Weiss jemand ob die billiger sind als Reese? (www.fischzucht-reese.de)
Benötige ja hauptsächlich Setzline von RBF und BF in den größen 18-21cm etc...

Gruß Heiko


----------



## xxtrem01 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

@xxtrem01: Ich kann dir Karpfen und Karauschen anbieten, jedoch nur kleine Mengen. Karauschen sind so um die 150-250g und die Karpfen sollten zwischen 1 und 3 kg sein. 
Barkelsby kenn ich. Sag mal, hast du nen Fischtransportanhänger oder sowas? Wohne momentan in Kosel, liegt ja nicht weit weg, sind dann ja quasi Nachbarn. 
Ich bräuchte Ende nächster Woche, am liebsten Donnerstag oder Freitag morgen Forellen. Wollte sonst zu Reese, kann sonst evtl auch von dort was mitnehmen. Wann kriegst du das nächste Mal Forellen? Ist deins ein privater Angelteich oder wie nutzt du den Teich? 

Werde sonst auch mal bei Rens anrufen. Weiss jemand ob die billiger sind als Reese? (www.fischzucht-reese.de)
Benötige ja hauptsächlich Setzline von RBF und BF in den größen 18-21cm etc...

Gruß Heiko
__________________
"Am Ende fließen alle Dinge ineinander und aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluß. Der Fluß wurde bei der großen Überschwemmung der Welt begraben und fließt aus dem Keller der Zeit über Steine. Auf einigen der Steine befinden sich zeitlose Regentropfen, unter den Steinen sind die Wörter. Doch einige Worte wird man nie verstehen. Ich kann mich dem Wasser nicht entziehen" (Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss) 

Moin,
habe gestern 60kg Forellen bekommen. Von 500g bis 2kg alles
dabei. Die Forellen wurden mir mit LKW+Sauerstoff gebracht! 
Die Teiche wird nur privat genutzt. Wie nutzt du deinen Teich und wie groß ist deiner? Setzt du kleine Forellen aus, mästest sie und verkaufst sie wieder oder angelst nach ein paar Jahren selber drauf? Benutze meine Teiche nur rein zum angeln.


----------



## xxtrem01 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Moin,
habe gestern 60kg Forellen bekommen. Von 500g bis 2kg alles
dabei. Die Forellen wurden mir mit LKW+Sauerstoff gebracht! 
Die Teiche wird nur privat genutzt. Wie nutzt du deinen Teich und wie groß ist deiner? Setzt du kleine Forellen aus, mästest sie und verkaufst sie wieder oder angelst nach ein paar Jahren selber drauf? Benutze meine Teiche nur rein zum angeln.

MfG Stefan


----------



## Leif (14. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*



xxtrem01 schrieb:


> Moin,
> habe gestern 60kg Forellen bekommen. Von 500g bis 2kg alles
> dabei. Die Forellen wurden mir mit LKW+Sauerstoff gebracht!
> Die Teiche wird nur privat genutzt. Wie nutzt du deinen Teich und wie groß ist deiner? Setzt du kleine Forellen aus, mästest sie und verkaufst sie wieder oder angelst nach ein paar Jahren selber drauf? Benutze meine Teiche nur rein zum angeln.
> ...



Darf ich mal vorsichtig nachfragen, was die für den Transport haben wollten, da es ja keine große Menge ist.


----------



## xxtrem01 (14. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Hat nix gekostet, da meine Teiche in der Nähe seiner Zucht sind!!!


----------



## bmt_hethske (15. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

@xxtrem01 vbmenu_register("postmenu_1547112", true);  : Kannst du mir evtl. mal nähere Angaben zu dem Züchter machen? Würde nämlich ganz gerne ein paar kgs kaufen in nächster Zeit. Hast du da ne Telefonnummer? 
Gruß Heiko


----------



## xxtrem01 (16. April 2007)

*AW: Forellen aus Dänemark*

Moin Heiko,

hab dir mal ne Private Nachricht geschickt!!!

Gruss Stefan


----------

